# Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids! NEW LOWER PRICES...



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Edit 12/3/2010: Upping the prices by a little bit... getting busy!

Hey guys... I'm doing these little digitally painted sketches colored for $10... (and $5 for every additional ratty in the drawing). PM me if you're interested (but feel free to comment here)! =) I can do a more realistic or a more cartoony version of your rats, just let me know! I'm really quick, too. Guaranteed within 24 hrs (barring some kind of emergency or if I get lots of orders all at once). =P

First is based on: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/critters/rats/Images/FancyRat2WCRt_AcS136.jpg
It's more 'realistic' and would cost $10. I can also do different poses, feel free to ask!









Second is based on my baby (almost mine... just have to wait a couple months!) as seen in this thread: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,24181.180.html
It's more cartoony and I made up the pose for it. =) It would also cost $10










If you want something more detailed or in a different media, please PM me! Here is a link to my deviantart acct for examples of what I can do: http://www.catsandscales.deviantart.com


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

[delete]


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

[delete]


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

These are awesome. Can't wait till I have some extra $ so I can get one ;D


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

Thanks! =3

I do trades, too, if the shipping is reasonable and it's something I actually can use. XD


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

So cute! I am a little short on cash though. What types of things would you consider a trade for?

I'm gonna watch you on dA, hope that's okay! =]


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*



Capistrono said:


> So cute! I am a little short on cash though. What types of things would you consider a trade for?
> 
> I'm gonna watch you on dA, hope that's okay! =]


I'll trade for Harlan, toys, hammocks, fleece, extra rat stuff in general. XD I'll also do trades for gift cards to certain stores... and I love comic books and good books in general. My hubby also loves movies.

Basically if you've got something extra lying around or something you haven't read or seen in a while, or stuff you know you're never gonna use, that is easy to ship, suggest it to me, I might want it. =P Just as long as the value is about the same ($5-$15) and the shipping will be worth the trade ( which means about a couple of dollars). 

No problem at all! Watch away! XD


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

Your website is awesome! What program are you using to make these?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

Thanks! =D

I have a Wacom tablet (magical tool of awesomeness...) and I use Photoshop CS3 for all of my digital work; these sketches were created entirely in that program.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*



catsandscales said:


> Thanks! =D
> 
> I have a Wacom tablet (magical tool of awesomeness...) and I use Photoshop CS3 for all of my digital work; these sketches were created entirely in that program.


I can do crazy stuff with PS CS3...CS2 is better I think tho, alot easyr to use.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

I skipped CS2 so I wouldn't know XD


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

i have a 6x8" wacom intuos 3 and photoshop cs5 extended 

cs2 is definitely what i'd recommend to starters with photoshop because it's what i learned on, but higher versions are definitely worth figuring out and adjusting to.

cute sketchies, but i do think they are a bit expensive... good luck with them


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

Thanks Jaguar! We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

Oh gosh. Get SAI. It's just the best drawing program out there. Super user friendly.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids!*

My best friend uses SAI and she keeps bugging me to get it. XD I like the ol' tried and true, I guess. =P


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Personalized Sketches of your Fur-Kids! - LOWER PRICES!*

I think Jaguar may have a point (she usually does) 

I'm going to lower my prices on everything... I'm going to modify my original post after this, too. =)

Digital Sketch (last pic) - $3
Colored Sketch (first & second pic) - $9
Additional Rats in each drawing - $2

I do trades and paypal. Trades: any rat supplies, toys, bedding, Harlan, etc, as long as you can afford the shipping and we both feel it is of equal value to trade with, we're golden.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Ordered by Jynx of her handsome little ladykillers, Tux and Edo. =)

(Here are the pics for reference) 
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f343/501851/Ratties/edo.jpg (Edo)
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f343/501851/Ratties/tux.jpg (Tux)


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*New Drawings!*

Ordered by Kayley of Kayley's Cozy Hammocks of her Bobtail Boys, Grant, Goliath, and Griffin!

I'll be getting a fabulous new Christmas-themed cube and cozy pocket-hammock from her in return.  She's quick, go order from her! http://www.kayleyscozyhammocks.com


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it came out wonderful. She thought so highly of it she pmed me with your info since I commented on how nice they came out  I do want to eventually get one, I'm just a little broke right now and have far too many hammock orders to do a trade at this point  Eventually though.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha, eventually works for me! XD It'll probably take my girls a while to get through all the hammocks I'm getting/making... although they might not be terrible chewers, we shall see on the 18th! eee! Can't wait...


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww they're really lovely. I'd like to get one of the 3 girls I've lost recently - will have to see if my funds allow after Christmas 

*Looks again* ;D I just love the personality in those little faces!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, Spoonrat! =D Definitely lemme know after Christmas.  I'd love to do a tribute to your girls.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

I will do  Hopefully I won't forget because that would be really annoying lol. Ooo I'm excited already - knowing me I won't be able to wait that long lol.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*'Nother drawing... Basil!*

Here is a drawing of Sarah Lynn's charming old man, Basil!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Not exactly a sketch of specific rats, but I did a logo for Bao Varakhii Rattery (bvrattery.com) of their special colors, a black satin and a Russian cinnamon! This was a lot of fun to do. =)


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, all these are so good! I don't know how you do it, nice job.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you! =)


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Once you've been a member on GM for 3 months, I think you should open up a shop in the Marketplace there. There are TONS of members there so definitely wouldn't hurt


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I plan to!  Three months seems like forever in the internet world. =P But I totally understand that policy...


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Barley and Fennel, ordered by Sarah Lynn. =)


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Your work is simply amazing. If I had the spare cash or something for trade I would deff get a whole piece for all the ratties I own now and one for all the ratties I have had in the past. 

I keep coming back to look at these pictures, they are wonderful :3


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks so much, Alethea! =D


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're very welcome


----------

